# Why Jaeger-LeCoultre???



## jaychief (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi, 
I am some advice looking at getting another watch, and looking at a more smart dress watch. I currently have a Rolex Deep sea and a panerai, I have tried on a JLC master compressor this weekend and really liked it. I also quite like a IWC pilot chrono however the sale rep was saying that JLC are a better watch. Would like to hear what people thoughts and experience is of JLC ??
Thanks
:-!


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

JLC has a deep and rich history, and they're respected as a premier maker of movements. Also, they make models whose cost is accessible to those who "know" watches, as well as models costing several stratospheric levels. JLC possesses a mystic without being in-your-face.


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

jaychief said:


> Hi,
> I am some advice looking at getting another watch, and looking at a more smart dress watch. I currently have a Rolex Deep sea and a panerai, I have tried on a JLC master compressor this weekend and really liked it. I also quite like a IWC pilot chrono however the sale rep was saying that JLC are a better watch. Would like to hear what people thoughts and experience is of JLC ??
> Thanks
> :-!


Which master compressor are you considering? I was also choosing between a master compressor and an IWC pilot chrono (3717 or 3777) and ended up with the master compressor GMT. Have been very happy with my decision.


----------



## Brooke3 (Dec 17, 2013)

> JLC possesses a mystic without being in-your-face.


Exactly.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Netsinah (Jan 9, 2014)

Both watches you've mentioned are fine watches and both manufacturers have some history behind their names. I own a watch made by each. You've posted your question in the JLC portion of the Forum, so you might find many of the people who respond to your thread are a tad biased in favour of JLC. I'd suggest trying both watches on then buy the one you like best. Personally and with the models you've referenced, I find the JLC to look "dressier" so if I was shopping for a dress watch, I'd go with the JLC but that's just me and it's whatever you prefer on your wrist for the purpose you're buying it. The great thing about watches is that they come in all shapes, sizes, functions, materials (watch casing and straps/bracelets) and looks...and their buying audience similarly comes in all shapes, sizes and with different preferences...so there's usually no "right or wrong answer" and there's ALWAYS a watch that will appeal to someone.


----------



## Novacastrian (Dec 22, 2009)

That's the best answer to that kind of question I've read in ten yrs of watch collecting.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Buy the watch that you like best on your wrist. The reason the sales rep might say that is JLC is a great maker of movements and is considered a watchmaker's watchmaker. IWC is not known as a great maker of movements, although they certainly are for being a great maker of watches. But in the final equation, it's about satisfaction with the watch on your wrist that matters most.


----------



## mimo5000 (Feb 13, 2013)

Another reason to like JLC is that most people don't know what it is on your wrist. You get the satisfaction of knowing you have one of the best made watches in the industry on your wrist, and no one will call you out on it...unless they know JLC, in which case it becomes a great conversation!

JLC is considered one of the best manufacture houses (makes their watches and movements entirely in-house). They are regarded as being behind only companies like Patek, AP, and Vacheron. More boutique than Rolex, and more cost effective than Lange. 
IWC generally isn't mentioned in that category (not since the 60's when the mechanical watch industry blew up).


----------



## jaychief (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies and advice, the watch I was looking at is Jaeger-LeCoultre Chronograph master compressor. I like the rare factor of JLC!! Another avenue I was looking at was to trade both my other watchs in and buying a AP royal oak offshore, but I like the fact of having different watches!!!


----------



## mnpwatch (Sep 18, 2013)

Was it the MCC2?
I recently compared the IWC 3777 and MCC2 and have a photo to prove it 









I like both of them.
Others have already commented about the brand.

The IWC is much more legible and the black dial is fantastic! The JLC seemed to me much more dressy inspite of the busy dial. Also, MCC2 looks great (which it is ) and the size at 41.5mm is perfect. The 3777 at 43mm would be pushing it. I have tried it on quite a few times and so far everyone has said it fits me well, but I have that little voice in my head that IWC is just a tad too big:-s. 
And ofcourse there is the price difference which you are probably already aware of.

See if you can get a store where they both are available and try comparing. And if you are in Vegas, the IWC and JLC boutiques are right next to each other and you can take a watch from one store to another with no problems (infact, they suggested that!)


----------



## IveBeenMoved (Dec 27, 2013)

Jaychief, since you're after a dressier watch, why don't you go the whole hog and actually get a "dressy watch" rather than a "slightly dressier" sports watch which would only appear to be a variation of what you already have?

Have you looked into the JLC Master Ultra-Thin range? If you like sub-dials, it's difficult to go past the MUT Perpetual Calendar, and the stainless steel version of that is really a steal compared to what you'd have to pay for a watch with similar complications from another brand, like IWC for example. And, it's a proper dress watch that you can dress up or down.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NT931 (Aug 10, 2012)

jaychief said:


> Hi,
> I am some advice looking at getting another watch, and looking at a more smart dress watch. I currently have a Rolex Deep sea and a panerai, I have tried on a JLC master compressor this weekend and really liked it. I also quite like a IWC pilot chrono however the sale rep was saying that JLC are a better watch. Would like to hear what people thoughts and experience is of JLC ??
> Thanks:-!


Why JLC? Because they make the Reverso, that's why! The Reverso goes equally well with jeans, or a suit.

If however you'd like to stick to round dres watches, as IveBeenMoved mentioned, their Master Ultra Thin range is beautiful, and most of them are sized very sensibly between 38-39mm and <10mm thin.


----------



## mimo5000 (Feb 13, 2013)

jaychief said:


> Thanks for all the replies and advice, the watch I was looking at is Jaeger-LeCoultre Chronograph master compressor. I like the rare factor of JLC!! Another avenue I was looking at was to trade both my other watchs in and buying a AP royal oak offshore, but I like the fact of having different watches!!!


I own an MCC2 and it's great!


----------



## Lexus050470 (Sep 10, 2012)

Personally, there is no "better watch"! There's only watch that make you feel better/happier owning it! Go for what make you feel better!


----------



## -endo- (Aug 8, 2008)

Owning both a IWC Pilot Chrono (3717) and a JLC MC NSA, i have to say you really need to go on with the watch you like and know you'll be able to live with in the long term.

Personally if i could only have one I'd have the JLC, ignoring the fact it has an alarm & in house movement (and brand accomplishments) i feel the overall finish and small details are better on the JLC.

.... not to say i'm not a fan of the IWC, i love the altimeter look and proportions of the 3717, but there are small niggles like the feel of the movement when i need to set the time/date which annoy me (though i'm going to send it in for a service soon because it could be the lube is drying up so its feeling a bit stiff/ratchety)


----------



## jaychief (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks all the replies, I am going to london the end of this month were I will try on the JLC I quite like. When I said dressier watch I really ment a smarter chrono watch. Not really a fan of the Daytona any more.....


----------

